# "Nordic" Metal?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm not sure what to call it other than that, but I am thinking of bands like Amon Amarth, and Dimmu Borgir, and a few others I could name, but I was wondering if there was any new bands worth looking at? I'm interested in the sound more than the lyrics, though I really do like the way Amon Amarths lyrics flow sometimes.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Midi folk instruments, a handful of silliness and some spirited growling equates to a surprisingly rollocking tune.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Moonsorrow is great! Also Ensiferum and Folkearth are worth checking out, and (if you are not familiar with them yet) the fathers of Viking Metal - Bathory (especially albums_ Blood on Ice_, _Hammerheart_ and _Twilight of the Gods_).


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mesa said:


> Midi folk instruments, a handful of silliness and some spirited growling equates to a surprisingly rollocking tune.


*LOL! "Genre: Pagan / Folk Metal.
Love the tag....*


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

SiegendesLicht said:


> the fathers of Viking Metal - Bathory (especially albums_ Blood on Ice_, _Hammerheart_ and _Twilight of the Gods_).


Beat me to it.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The quality of some Swedish steel has enjoyed a high regard for decades and decades.


----------



## deinoslogos (May 6, 2013)

There are tons. Dimmu Borgir are pretty low down the rung to be honest. Stormblast is pretty good, but most of their albums are just pop extreme metal. 

Try Emperor (Anthems to the Welkin at Dusk), Burzum (Hvis Lyset Tar Oss), Darkthrone (A Blaze in the Northern Sky, Transilvanian Hunger), Enslaved (Víkínglígr Veldí) and Immortal (Pure Holocaust). Now those are some bands with some real artistic vision and aesthetic.


----------



## hoppsan (May 11, 2013)

You should really look into the second wave of black metal. The bands deinoslogos listed is very good, but do not forget to check out Ved Buens Ende, Ulver (these guys have a very variated discography, but check out Nattens Madrigal or Kveldssanger), Taake (Noregs Vaapen), Bathory (Hammerheart), Mayhem (Deathcrush and De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas) and Dissection (Storm of the Light's Bane).


----------

